# Snow report



## RustyBucket (Oct 8, 2006)

Sounds a little rough up there. I made it up to Cameron Pass last weekend andgot a few turns in. Bring your rock skis.

-E


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Check PB for some new pics of Loveland, Keystone, AB, and Breck


----------



## RustyBucket (Oct 8, 2006)

GAtoCSU said:


> Check PB for some new pics of Loveland, Keystone, AB, and Breck


Didn't see anything on PB.

-E


----------



## Clorox (Aug 10, 2006)

After looking at both loveland & abasin website pictures, it looks like basin is in a bit better shape. NOAA says snow, but also warm day temps and possible rain showers.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/forecast/MapClick.php?CityName=Loveland+Pass&state=CO&site=BOU

//ice ice baby


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Clorox said:


> After looking at both loveland & abasin website pictures, it looks like basin is in a bit better shape. NOAA says snow, but also warm day temps and possible rain showers.
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/forecast/MapClick.php?CityName=Loveland+Pass&state=CO&site=BOU
> 
> //ice ice baby



Here yah go..

http://www.powderbuzz.com/forums/album_cat.php?cat_id=6


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Berthod Pass*

Do any of you guys know the report on Berthod Pass. I know that it was not looking good on Monday but we got all that snow on Tuesday and was wondering if it was skiable now. I am heading up to Winter Park for their ski swap and was looking to get in a few turns if the snow is good enough. Does anyone know the deal and if there is enough is anyone interested in going up on Saturday morning and getting in some early season turns?


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

your from the south, of course that looks good to you. The basin and its one blue run and hour long lines. Its the 11th wait a few weeks by november we will have the goods. Seriously dude what happened to you, dr school my ass you fell off the face. come out and have some fun with us you know where to find us. 

P the K


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Paul,

Basin had more snow than Loveland. That was the only point of the pictures. And the hour lift lines on opening day suck. Might just skin up this year if I go.


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

You two should really try to kiss and make up. Youre a bit too much like quarreling lovers. 

Who can say smoochie woochie wanna coochie...


----------



## Clorox (Aug 10, 2006)

Yea Basin opens today!!! wish i could be there, damn i really wanted one of those registered beer mugs at the bar.


----------



## liam dunn (May 12, 2005)

i got to go to basin. for one run it was worth it. lines werent terrible and they had a couple of rails. not bad for mid october


----------

